# Oakland Officer Shoots Family Dog Dead, Leaves Note



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*I wanted to post this in the General section instead of in the articles because a. its not about pit bulls and b. everyone needs to read this because this was out of line and uncalled for in my opinion. OMG I'd die if this happened to me!!
_____________________________

*Oakland Officer Shoots Family Dog Dead, Leaves Note
Posted: 8:51 pm PDT September 30, 2010Updated: 8:29 am PDT October 1, 2010
*OAKLAND, Calif. -- * An Oakland family was still waiting to get their dog's remains back from police Thursday night, two days after an officer shot the animal in their own back yard and left behind only a note. 

 When Mary Kate Hallock arrived home on Tuesday, she immediately sensed something was wrong. Her front gate was open and at the front door, instead of the family dog, she found a note from an Oakland police officer.

 'The officer wrote 'OPD responded to your residence to investigate a burglary alarm,'" explained Hallock.

 The Hallock's burglary alarm went off around 11:30 Tuesday morning. The officer said when he went to check the back yard he saw an open door and the dog -- a yellow lab named Gloria -- charged at him.

 "While checking rear perimeter, lab advanced on officer in threatening manner before being shot and killed," read Hallock from the note the officer left.

 Hallock said her family was stunned by the news. 'I'm just really upset and sad," said her daughter Isabel Hallock. "And it really didn't need to happen, I think, but it did."
 Isabel and her brother Matthew Hallock said Gloria had been part of the family since she was a puppy. They said she was not an aggressive dog.
 "I'm a preschool teacher. This dog goes to school with me. It's around kids all the time," said Mary Kate Hallock. "It's just a gentle giant and is eleven and a half years old also."

 The incident wasn't the first issue Oakland police have had with animals this year. Back in May, there was widespread outcry after officers cornered a small deer in the backyard of a home in a quiet residential neighborhood and shot it to death before animal control personnel could arrive on the scene.

 An Oakland police spokeswoman said the officer followed proper protocol. The officer had thought it might be a burglary in progress and said he feared for his safety when the dog ran toward him.

 He left the note to alert the owners before taking the dog's body to animal control.
 That response offered little solace to the Hallock family, who said police protocol should be reconsidered.

 "We just keep going back to why shoot the dog?" said Mary Kate Hallock. "Shoot and kill the dog? We would just love for some other family not to go through what we're going through, 'cause it's heartbreaking."

 The Hallocks hope police in the future will consider using pepper spray or a Taser on dogs instead of a gun.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

grrrrrrrr 

that is all i have say on the matter


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Ya know, I half blame this on the city & their 'protocol' for inadequately arming officers... Okay, so they now have tasers, mase, handguns, night sticks etc... 

But instead of a gun with all the improper deaths as of late, they should get dart guns that put the perpetrator to sleep & just incase they come across an innocent animal it can be safely removed from the situation temporarily.

This is just horrible but I can understand the officer's life was at stake but shouldn't they know how to better handle themselves around this kind of situation with animals, ESPECIALLY, one would thing.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Seriously!? WTF? That's just outrageous, and uncalled for! Seems like that's all that's going on these days is officers killing dogs! No matter the breed, it ain't right in my book!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

it seems that PD's are shooting for the record of unprovoked attacks.


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

This all stems from improper police training. If someone with COMMON SENSE had stepped into the backyard that is being guarded by a dog, Don't you think the dog can handle the supposed burglar?

The Police officer was wrong for what he did, And that is one reason I refuse to have a monitored Alarm system on my house...If it goes off, even accidently, It gives law enforcement the right to violate your privacy and enter a residence.

Police officers have too much power these days...I say we take away their badges, tasers, guns, mace, and handcuffs, and give them a stick and a whistle until they learn the follow they rules they are sworn to uphold


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Much respect for all the dirt bags OPD has to deal with, but WTF? The way I see it, the dog was only protecting its' master's property. A job OPD must do for the city's tax payers. They should be thanking that dog for helping them out. RIP - poor doggy. The OPD owes you and your family a HUGE HEART FELT APOLOGY


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

FamilyLinePits said:


> This all stems from improper police training. If someone with COMMON SENSE had stepped into the backyard that is being guarded by a dog, Don't you think the dog can handle the supposed burglar?
> 
> The Police officer was wrong for what he did, And that is one reason I refuse to have a monitored Alarm system on my house...If it goes off, even accidently, It gives law enforcement the right to violate your privacy and enter a residence.
> 
> Police officers have too much power these days...I say we take away their badges, tasers, guns, mace, and handcuffs, and give them a stick and a whistle until they learn the follow they rules they are sworn to uphold


Hear, Hear! or is it Here, Here?? Either way 100% agreed!!:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I agree with all the above. I really don't like cops, I fear them more then they help me. Welcome to Flint.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

FamilyLinePits said:


> This all stems from *improper police training*. If someone with COMMON SENSE had stepped into the backyard that is being guarded by a dog, Don't you think the dog can handle the supposed burglar?
> 
> The Police officer was wrong for what he did, And that is one reason I refuse to have a monitored Alarm system on my house...If it goes off, even accidently, It gives law enforcement the right to violate your privacy and enter a residence.
> 
> Police officers have too much power these days...I say we take away their badges, tasers, guns, mace, and handcuffs, and give them a stick and a whistle until they learn the follow they rules they are sworn to uphold


There is a place around the corner from me that trains people like postal workers, meter readers and such on how to handle dogs on peoples properties. sounds like police officers need better training also. because i'll be damned............... fill in the blanks. smh


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah i heard about this a while ago on face book. I'm sure their 11 year old arthritic lab was such a threat.*eye roll*


----------



## juniperdragon (Sep 28, 2010)

This is extremly depressing! I have posted the link on my facebook page for all my friends to see and read about this horrible incident


----------

